# EKG2 doesn't connect to gg server



## hubolek (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey all,

I have problem with ekg2 (polish/ekg2). It won't connect to Gadu-Gadu server. After I turn it on and give it the command to connect, it hangs. In the process list I have something like this:


```
1939 zolw        1  44    0  9080K  5952K umtxn    0:00  0.00% ekg2
```

And I can't kill that process. Can someone help me resolve that problem?


----------



## hubolek (Mar 14, 2011)

I can kill that process but that not solve my problem.

Can someone tell me why EKG2 (polish\EKG2) is hung up when I type connect?


----------



## hubolek (Mar 14, 2011)

when I use [cmd=]procstat -k PID[/cmd] I have that:


```
45875 100162 ekg2             initial thread   mi_switch sleepq_switch sleepq_catch_signals sleepq_wait_sig _sleep _do_lock_umutex 
do_lock_umutex __umtx_op_wait_umutex _umtx_op syscallenter syscall Xint0x80_syscall
```

Can someone help me, polish/ekg2 it hangs when I give command connect.

I have version 0.3.0, older works fine.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 15, 2011)

Since this port is in the 'polish' category and the intersection of forum members who are Polish AND who use that specific port is likely close to zero, chances are no one on these forums is using this port. Try contacting the maintainer for help"
[cmd=]cd /usr/ports/polish/ekg2 && make maintainer[/cmd]


----------



## hubolek (Mar 15, 2011)

thx for idea, I write to him and have respond that something is wrong w ekg 0.3.0


----------

